# 3 day split for hypertrophy/mass



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

I've been doing a 4 day split for about 12 weeks now but work commitments have increased and I'm going to have to lower it down to a 3 day split for the next month until work dies down abit again. Anybody got any decent splits they can recommend that will allow me to continue gaining or at the minimum maintain my strength for when I get back to my 4 day split?

Thanks


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Push pull legs, just swapped to this and enjoying it so far.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

r1234 said:


> Push pull legs, just swapped to this and enjoying it so far.


What does your workout look like in terms of exercises, sets and reps?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I switched to ppl for few weeks for exactly that reason,crazy work hours.

My routines on my journal


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

PPL would be a good programme.


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

troponin said:


> What does your workout look like in terms of exercises, sets and reps?


I've got 2 sets of exercises

Push a - incline bench, flat bench, cgbp, ohp - then maybe tri rope ext, plate raises

Push b - flat, decline, skull crushers, seated ohp, bw dips, side lat raises

Pull a - rack pulls, lat pull downs, straight arm pull downs, ez curl, 21s

Pull b - bor, seated rows, pull ups, cable curls

Legs a - squats, good mornings, 20 reps squat to finish

Legs b, high rep squats, sldl, lunges

Try to get in and out in about 40 minutes keeping rests short. I'm enjoying can take a n extra session off if need be and still hit every muscle onnce every 3-5 days


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

Have a look at DC training or fortitude training


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Classic Push/Pull/Legs Split | old school trainer


----------

